# Anyone have a XL Defy Composite...



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

It has been 6 years since I bought a new bike and I have been looking at the 2013 Giant Defy Composite. I have long legs/short torso so I am between the Large and XL. Saddle to handlebar drop is important for me. 

Does anyone have a XL Defy carbon and know how long the steerer tube is? I can only find Large in the bike shops and neither shop has got an answer for me on the XL steerer tube length. 

I know the Large has a 292mm steerer tube length. 

Thanks


----------

